
TensorNetwork: Open-Source Library for Efficient Tensor Calculations - headalgorithm
https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/06/introducing-tensornetwork-open-source.html
======
snrji
AFAIK TensorFlow is not Tensorflow but "Matrixflow". This library is truly
tensor-based if I understood it correctly?

I found useful the diagrammatic notation, by the way.

